# Who still offers KL4 modding services in the states?



## Illum (Jan 22, 2014)

Seems like the great many I've talked to or once modified KL4s are no longer taking orders. KL4 concerned is a LuxV version, hopefully step up to MC-E. I can provide the LED but I do not possess machining capabilities to put it in. 

Thanks in advance, 
cheers


----------



## tobrien (Jan 23, 2014)

subscribing to this to find out too. I'd love to have a modded KT4 with multiple LEDs in it


----------



## Dingle1911 (Mar 2, 2014)

Subscribed. I too would like to know who still works on Surefire in the US.


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## dcycleman (May 30, 2014)

Common now, nobody works on kl4s??? Is milkyspit outta the game now?


----------



## tjhabak (May 30, 2014)

You gotta check out Tana. He's a member on here and he does some of the most meticulous, super clean work I've ever seen. He builds XPG2, XPE2 and Nichia 219 triples in KL4's that are awesome. I have several of his mods and they are easily among my favorites! Also, member Dafabricata has been known to crack open a KL4 head once in awhile and drop a single XML2 on a custom brass heatsink. I have a couple of his mods and they're great too! Love those E series builds!


----------



## tjhabak (May 30, 2014)

tjhabak said:


> You gotta check out Tana. He's a member on here and he does some of the most meticulous, super clean work I've ever seen. He builds XPG2, XPE2 and Nichia 219 triples in KL4's that are awesome. I have several of his mods and they are easily among my favorites! Also, member Dafabricata has been known to crack open a KL4 head once in awhile and drop a single XML2 on a custom brass heatsink. I have a couple of his mods and they're great too! Love those E series builds!



Oh....also I should mention Tana is in Bosnia, but he is super honest and shipping back and forth has never been a problem.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 30, 2014)

Feel free to send me a PM if you're looking to have a KL4 modified. 
I'm in the states and have several options available.


----------



## tobrien (May 30, 2014)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Feel free to send me a PM if you're looking to have a KL4 modified.
> I'm in the states and have several options available.


ooh la la. i'll have to hit you up


----------



## Illum (May 30, 2014)

DaFABRICATA's PM box is now full.... I guess there was a ton of people watching this thread


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 30, 2014)

Inbox cleared.:thumbsup:

You can also send me an email to the address in my profile since the PM box does tend to get congested. 
Thanks:wave:


----------



## Crazyeddie46 (Mar 24, 2015)

I just signed up. And trying to get my kl4 modded. Dafabricata how can I get in touch with you? It's telling me I have to post 3 times before I can pm or see your profile.


----------



## Crazyeddie46 (Mar 24, 2015)

Dafabricata what's a p7 upgrade for kl4 cost? I'm unable to pm because I need to post 3 times.


----------



## Crazyeddie46 (Mar 24, 2015)

If I wanted to turn my kl4 in to a hand held torch. Looking for bright with a good throw to it. Would a p7 be what I'm looking for or are there better upgrades?


----------



## vestureofblood (May 29, 2015)

Crazyeddie46 said:


> If I wanted to turn my kl4 in to a hand held torch. Looking for bright with a good throw to it. Would a p7 be what I'm looking for or are there better upgrades?



I realize this post is a couple months old, but I will put this out there anyway.

P7 is a fairly outdated emitter now. Smaller emitters with higher output can be had now. My suggestions would be this. For a single cell light ( 17670 3.7V ) an *XML2*. This would render about 800-900 OTF lumens. For a 2 li-ion setup you could get as much as 1800 out of an *XHP-50.*
*
I would be willing to offer either of these upgrades to a KL4 head if anyone is still interested.*

PM is fine or email vesture_of_blood at hotmail.com


----------

